# Metal over old asphalt copmp.



## Mike Lamb (Nov 12, 2008)

Is there a credible guide or manufacturer's instructions for me to review as to how to install metal sheet roofing over an old asphalt comp. roof?


----------



## teach8577 (Apr 19, 2010)

Most metal Manufactures have cd's they can send you for free. Just pop them in the computer and you will get a pretty good idea of how its done.


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

Remove old roof for BEST results,do you know condition of roof deck?


----------



## Mike Lamb (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks. I'm just curious and want to learn more about it. I will check with a couple of manufacturer's.


----------



## buildpinnacle (Apr 18, 2009)

The only type of roof system that we will overlay would be an exposed fastener type panel such as an R panel or Tex Rib style. We don't like to, but will. We require all existing eaves and rake edges be cut flush, shingle mold removed, lathing strips installed and secured to existin rafters with screws and shimmed as needed so the new roof is plane. A full tear off, I/W in all high risk areas, a good underlayment is always better.


----------



## Mike Lamb (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## ProfessionalMetalRoofs (Apr 25, 2010)

I put down a 1x4 batten every 2' and then shim it to a string line. That gives you a great safe surface to work on and it flattens out the dips and sways...
Check out some pics at www.professionalmetalroofs.com


----------

